# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Jessie Hilgenberg

## gym

Μια ακομη ενδιαφερουσα παρουσια στον χωρο του γυναικειου fitness ειναι η Jessie Hilgenberg.

Λιγες πληροφοριες για το πως ξεκινησε:

Ανεκαθεν ηταν ενα δραστηριο ατομο,συμμετειχε σε πολλες αθλητικες δραστηριοτητες οταν ακομα ηταν μαθητρια ενω οι γονεις της περνουσαν πολλες ωρες στο γυμναστηριο.
Χαρακτηριστικα αναφερει πως μεγαλωσε βλεποντας τον πατερα της να παιρνει μερος σε αγωνες handball αλλα και μαραθωνιους.

Η ιδια ηταν πρωταθλητρια στην  κολυμβηση ενω ειχε ασχοληθει και με αλλα αθληματα οπως ο στιβος,το μπασκετ αλλα και το softball.
Αργοτερα γνωρισε μεσω του πατερα της το γκολφ αλλα και την γιογκα,με την οποια ασχοληθηκε περαιτερω και τελικα εγινε δασκαλα της γιογκα αλλα και personal trainer.

Η πρωτη της επαφη με τον χωρο του αγωνιστικου  bodybuilding  εγινε το 2008 σε εναν αγωνα που ειχε παει να παρακολουθησει εναν φιλο της που διαγωνιζοταν σε βαρυα κατηγορια.

Συντομα αυτον τον φιλο της...τον παντρευτηκε!Αρχισε λοιπον το ζευγαρι να προπονειται μαζι και βαλανε στοχο τους τη συμμετοχη τους στον αγωνα το 2010 για το Nevada State show ,οπου και ηταν ο παρθενικο της αγωνας.Εκει βγηκε δευτερη μετα απο την κοπελα που κερδισε το 
overall!

Eτσι,της μπηκε το μικροβιο του αγωνιστικου χωρου και απο τοτε διαγωνιζεται συνεχεια!

Τα bodystats της :

Neck
13"


Chest
37"


Forearms
10.1"


Hips
37.9"


Calves
13.5"

Shoulders
40"

Arms
11.8"

Waist
28.2"

Thighs
22.5"


Καποιες αγωνιστικες φωτογραφιες της...




αλλα και  πιο προσωπικες...και καλλιτεχνικες...





καποια βιντεο σχετικα με αυτην...


http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch...lgenberg-promo

----------


## gym

Kαποιες φωτογραφιες απο εναν αγωνα της....πολυ ομορφη παρουσια! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jelena

:03. Thumb up: Φοβερή κατασκευή!!! :03. Clap: 

Είναι η ιδέα μου η όντως απ' τον τελευταιο της αγώνα έβαλε κι άλλα μυικά κιλα πανω της??

----------


## gym



----------


## gym

Eνας πολυ πιο ασφαλης τροπος να κανετε hip thrusts με το smith machine και οχι τοσο με ελευθερα βαρη...

----------


## grtech



----------


## Polyneikos

Άψογη !! :03. Clap:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GEOP13

α πα πα....! αρρώστησα.....!!! πανέμορφη ! :02. Shock:

----------

